# Hey



## misslexuh (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey! My name is Alexa and I am new to this site and MAC cosmetics. Last night, I went to the MAC store in Indianapolis and bought ALL NEW MAC makeup and I am soooo excited! I had been wanting everything MAC for awhile, because I was sick of my old makeup, have heard how awesome it is, and ppl seem to be so in love with MAC! Im excited to look at everyones pics, tips, tutorials, and new ideas on this site! Id love to meet ppl and talk about makeup tips, bc I really dont know too much about MAC! Feel free to IM me : hollistergrl4573  

[email protected] me being so excited about my makeup =/ but im so happy!!

just wanted to introduce myself... lol

* happy holidays


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 17, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra, you've come to the right place re. being excited about makeup!


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 17, 2005)

welcome alexa!


----------



## user2 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Alexa and welcome to Specktra!






I'm sure you'll have as much fun here as we have everyday!

^x^
Linda


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## user3 (Dec 19, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Alexa! See you around the forums!


----------



## midnightlouise (Dec 19, 2005)

hi fellow Hoosier girl! I'm from Indianapolis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (but I live in Nashville now) Anyway, welcome to Specktra!


----------

